# 2018 Arnold Classic



## Gregzs (Jan 29, 2018)

Jason Lowe shoulder training for Arnold Classic Columbus

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PgmVgC_2m8Q


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 31, 2018)

Samir Troudi 4 weeks out shoulders

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vmwmxOlCtWM


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 4, 2018)

Kevin Lisak Cheat Meals and Delts


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 5, 2018)

Dani Younan 26 Days Out

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RT6nEFkpa14


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 10, 2018)

Return of the King Snake Ep 1


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 18, 2018)

Steven Cao 18 Days out of Arnold Classic

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Emv3VNC2JL0


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 21, 2018)

Hafthor Bjornsson

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yncla5_yz9o


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 21, 2018)

Luke Sandoe Prep for Arnold Classic Australia

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-wI5LO1FS-s


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 23, 2018)

Hidetada Yamagishi Shoulder workout with Milos Sarcev

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=acaRnNDkwq8


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 23, 2018)

Jonathan De La Rosa 1 Week Out

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oc54JidGFa8


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 25, 2018)

Steven Cao 8 Days Out Chest Workout

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nyvWXjQkTdQ


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 25, 2018)

Paul Poloczek 5 Weeks Out Legs Workout with Dennis Reinhold

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rkPb7pXkWR0


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 27, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tgPXdOvJm7Q


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 13, 2018)

Carlton Loth 9 Days Out of Arnold Australia

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1y79LFDmDEY


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 16, 2018)

Judging at 1 AM EST, Finals at 4 AM.

https://livestream.com/mysportlive/events/8028926

https://livestream.com/mysportlive/events/8028876


----------

